# Lan kabel "splitten"



## mdtape (3. August 2012)

Ich habe in meinem "computer zimmer 2 pcs zum spielen ich+ bruder.
Wir haben hier jedoch nur ein lan kabel reinkommen.
Wenn wir das jetzt aufteilen wollen was genau würden wir dann brauchen?


----------



## Timsu (3. August 2012)

Einen Switch.


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000N99BBC/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1344016729&sr=8-1

Sowas hier und 2 lan kabel. 

Von den 2 pc's jeweils in den switch und vom switch zum router


----------



## mdtape (3. August 2012)

Wird das signal dann auch proportional verteilt also könnten zwei leute mit ner 6000ner leitung gut zocken?


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Das reicht dicke

Ich hab mit dsl 386 und danach mit 2400 gezockt. 

6000 reicht auch für noch mehr.  

Hab damals cod4 mit 8 mann auf lan gespielt mit 6000


----------



## Timsu (3. August 2012)

Wenn man den Traffic genauer verteilen will, braucht man einen Switch mit QoS (managed Switch).


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Is aber unnötig wenn einfach nur 2 brüder zocken wolle


----------



## mdtape (4. August 2012)

würde die auch erstmal zum zocken reichen?
http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SF1...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1344075761&sr=1-1


----------



## danomat (4. August 2012)

Jop. Sorry. Hab dir nicht den günstigsten gezeigt. 
Der tuts genauso
Ist halt nur 100 mbit lan

Außer du willst oft daten hin und her schieben.


----------



## mdtape (4. August 2012)

Danke an alle für die hilfe besonders danomat.


----------

